# Petty Collection, Let's see yours.



## NTxSlotCars

_Collection in early 1995_









Okay Folks,
He's a popular guy, but just HOW popular? Bust out the digital camera and post your best Petty slot car pics. Let's see the 43s!!!!!!!!!! (and 42s)



















Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

nice colletion. I'll take some pics of mine this weekend and post them.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

my mostly tyco an one afx collection, have a few more new in the pack an probable a few more loose ones in my double an tripple bin, but these are all but few of the tyco's, missing the holy grail petty( road runner) an the light blue super bird, I have the dark blue super bird forgot to dig it out. Oh an the 43 cherrios is accually andretti an the bagged ones are some of my doubles


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*All the Kigs Horses*

Here's a shot of most of my Petty cars, originals and customs.










I put Kyle in the back, for obvious reasons.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Pot Luck*

My wife isn't really into slot cars, but she's still a Petty fan.










:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*#43*

Here's an old pic, but since it's Petty!!! ... RM


----------



## dlw

It's the Imperial Petty Clone Racers!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Not a Petty in my assortment of stuff.. But I did courier work for a while when I lived in CT. One of the customers I serviced was ESPN. I used to run video tape in and out of there. I don't know if it's still there, as this was in the early 90's, in the lobby of ESPN, there is a glass top table with memorabilia in it. One of Petty's signature hats was in there with the other stuff!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Only Petty vehicle I ever had for more than a day was the Petty race truck I built for my brother. He's a huge King Richard fan.

Actually I built the truck for myself to race at his clubs races but after the first wreck he demanded I take it off the track before I damaged it.  I used a different truck the rest of the night and gave that one to him. 

I didn't get any pics of it but he still has it. I'll get a pic next time I'm down there. It was built from a Dodge 600 Cabover cab and a Tyco F1 body, painted Petty blue with STP decals and Number 43. I built a low car hauler trailer from sheet lexan and painted it to match.


----------



## Marty

*Hail To The King!!*

Here are a few pics. I have some more somewhere:




























Marty


----------



## afxcrazy

Not really a Petty fan. But I do Love his AFX car.


----------



## Rawafx

Good morning everyone,
I have a pretty good collection of Petty cars, but I thought I'd stay with the Petty theme and try to post a picture or two of another unique Petty item. This is the director's copy of the shooting script used during the filming of "43-The Richard Petty Story". Did anyone know that the original name of the movie was "Smash-Up Alley"??? Hopefully the pics will turn out okay and you will be able to see the the dialect and scene changes written in pencil. If I can't get them to post here you can always e-mail me at [email protected] and I will forward them to you. Oh, by the way, I fished this out of a dumpster (after work, along with a bunch of other stuff) at a place where I used to work. I also have pics of an original movie theater marque poster AND a prototype that was not put into production(the white one). Yes, it does have Richard's autograph on it.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Rawafx

My pics were too large......I'll have to try and downsize them.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's an old pic, but since it's Petty!!! ... RM


ROFLMAO!!!!! I'm sure thats the way many racers felt in the 60s and 70s. "Man, that Petty guy is EVERYWHERE!!"

Rich :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Marty, nice collection!!! you got any 'extras'?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

afxcrazy said:


> Not really a Petty fan. But I do Love his AFX car.


AFX, dude, I have never seen the TV guide car with everything it came with. Great info! Thanks for postin!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Rawafx said:


> Good morning everyone,
> I have a pretty good collection of Petty cars, but I thought I'd stay with the Petty theme and try to post a picture or two of another unique Petty item. This is the director's copy of the shooting script used during the filming of "43-The Richard Petty Story". Did anyone know that the original name of the movie was "Smash-Up Alley"??? Hopefully the pics will turn out okay and you will be able to see the the dialect and scene changes written in pencil. If I can't get them to post here you can always e-mail me at [email protected] and I will forward them to you. Oh, by the way, I fished this out of a dumpster (after work, along with a bunch of other stuff) at a place where I used to work. I also have pics of an original movie theater marque poster AND a prototype that was not put into production(the white one). Yes, it does have Richard's autograph on it.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> "Rawafx"
> W-S, NC


Man, that stuff would be great to see. I got that movie last year on DVD. It had some good info in it.

Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Petty!!!! 43!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AFXRICK

I have every Petty car that Aurora made. I will have to post a pic of them.


----------



## roadrner

Some great versions there! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*First Place*

A friend of mine painted this one up for a winner's prize, in a New Year's Day race, a couple of years back. It's now proudly in my collection!!! Guess who won the race??? RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


> A friend of mine painted this one up for a winner's prize, in a New Year's Day race, a couple of years back. It's not proudly in my collection!!! Guess who won the race??? RM


I got plans for one like that also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

*Save your Petty collectibles*

It sounds like Petty Enterprises won't be around too much longer.

http://www.nascar.com/2008/news/headlines/cup/12/11/petty.announcement.blabonte/index.html

http://www.nascar.com/2008/news/headlines/cup/12/09/kpetty.pe.layoffs/index.html

http://www.nascar.com/2008/news/headlines/cup/12/08/kpetty.petty.enterprises/index.html

Wirh Kyle no longer part of Petty Enterprises, Bobby LaBonte released from his contract, no sponsorship for the 43 car for 2009, a rookie running a limited schedule, etc.... it looks like 2009 will the first year in NASCAR w/o a Petty since the beginning.

Marty


----------



## resinmonger

I vote that some of the $700B Financial Market bailout be diverted to Petty Enterprises. I would much rather see a real American institution get my tax dollars than firms led by greedy individuals who had no sense of responsibilty for who they screwed in making vast amounts of money.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

*petty*

thats a damn shame! if kyle would have won a race or two maybe even showed some effort not just riding around and collecting a check for 20 yrs! some one might have been willing to help these boys out! 

someone please save the king and return him back to the upper ranks of nascar! :thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot

My Petty collection. Not pretty but Petty nonetheless. David


----------



## resinmonger

*History is a terrible thing to waste*

If 100,000 people each donated $100 to Petty Enterprises, would $10M be enough to get them back on thier feet? Dutchman Jan Lammers took a many small sponsor approach to get his team into Le Mans several times under the Racing for Holland banner (see link below). 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racing_for_Holland

You guys must have figured that Russ the Hutt is a sports car nut. You're absolutely correct. However, this issue transcends types of racing. We are talking about the very history of racing in these United States. Who of us would have not stepped forward to save Riverside International Raceway from the developer’s wrecking crew if we'd had an opportunity to save it? It was a key fixture in American racing history. Petty Enterprises is also a key fixture in American racing history. We grew up rooting for or against this team. People try to save whales, weird frogs, funky rodents and many assorted things. Will we really stand by as one more piece of our past is dumped in the ash can of history?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Finally took a few pics . . . pardon some of the clutter right now:

The Richard Petty wall in my basement / slot cave


----------



## resinmonger

*Wowzer!*

Yep, that is truely a Petty Collection! Way to go, Doba!

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Double wowsers!!! That is a shrine to the King!!! Wicked cool!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Wow!!!*

That is a shrine, especially when you paint the walls in Petty colors!!! Nice collection Doba :thumbsup::thumbsup: About all I have is a few Petty slotcars, a Petty coffee can, and a autographed diecast 1/64th Hauler...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I have some Petty stuff up too. But, after seeing Dobas room, I'm ashamed to call myself a Petty fan. 
It's hard to see, but I have a tribute to Neil Bonnett, Davey Allison, and Alan Kulwicki.









A Petty sign, and a bunch of posters, with tributes to Earnhardt, Harry Gant(He's not gone but hey, I'm still a fan), 
and the greatest driver to pilot the #43 since Petty stepped out, Bobby Hamilton.









When we moved in, I pulled the old kitchen cabinets out and re used them in the garage. 
Along the top I have some more Petty stuff I'll post later.

Rich 43
GO REED SORENSON!!! (that felt weird)

I'm going out for a Big Mac.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Ok, I was at my brother's house over the weekend and got a pic of the only Petty vehicle I ever really owned. It's also the first successful racetruck I built, though it proved successfull only in that it was so fast other guys were intentionally trying to take it out.  My brother being a died in the wool King Richard fan made me take it off the trackBefore it got damaged. So, I let him keep it and built my Mercedes-Porsche 908,000. The rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## krazcustoms

That is cool. I've been accumulating those Dodge cabs over the years and have plenty of plans for them. That is one of my favorite truck styles.


----------



## thunderjetgene

krazcustoms said:


> That is cool. I've been accumulating those Dodge cabs over the years and have plenty of plans for them. That is one of my favorite truck styles.


Who makes(made?) those Dodge cabs?

Gene


----------



## slotcarman12078

If I recall correctly the truck cab was made by TYCO for either the flat car (hauling 3 tractors) or the piggyback set had 2 trailers and one cab. Correct me if I'm wrong DD!! They pop up on ebay regularly in the HO scale model train listings. Ya just got to look for them and hope they aren't tied in a listing with a bunch of useless junk.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

slotcarman12078 said:


> ...Correct me if I'm wrong DD!!...


Sounds good to me. I had no idea who made them. I've only seen a few in the last 12 years or so since I built that Petty truck. I built the "Dodge This!" Race truck from one last year and I have one more on the bench now getting grafted to a Ford J car.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Are these them DD??? http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-SCALE-FLATBE...6462QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

That's the ones. All three that I've had were orange.


----------



## krazcustoms

Fun fact on those Tyco Dodge cabs - the front bumper (early ones were chrome, later ones were gray plastic) and roof part are the same as the Tyco S wheelie truck.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

krazcustoms said:


> Fun fact on those Tyco Dodge cabs - the front bumper (early ones were chrome, later ones were gray plastic) and roof part are the same as the Tyco S wheelie truck.


Looks like the bumper/grill/headlight piece is the same as well.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Any more PETTY fans out there???


----------



## pshoe64

Here's some of the ones I have. I need decals for my Superbird. It's an original, but the decals have turned brown and flaked away long ago. Planning on building the early 80's Gran Prix (I made a resin cast a while back).










Soon to do a Petty version

-Paul


----------



## Rawafx

Check out this Facebook page for pictures of my Petty collection items. I'll be posting pictures of my Petty cars on there tonight.
http://www.facebook.com/groups/6097893636/

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Marty

Here is a 1/24 model kit conversion I did a few years ago:



















HAIL TO THE KING!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

Part of my display case cars. I do have duplicates of most of these that I run.




























And my wall from a few years ago:










HAIL TO THE KING!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hail yea!!! Just for you Tex...RM


----------



## tomhocars

*Addiction*

Here is som
http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/Collection/


http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/custom cars/
Tom Stumpf


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sell me one of your Bandits, Randy. You have one too many.


----------



## [email protected]

Doba' if Randy is Hilltop I agree. Now I know why I can't ever find one for a decent price lol:tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I gonna have to pack a lunch, take it downstairs, then look at Tom's stuff...RM
P.S. I can do that D...


----------



## tjd241

*Hey Tommy...*



tomhocars said:


> Here is some, Tom Stumpf


What's that butterscotch one sort of in the middle?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Cool stuff guys!!! :thumbsup:

I felt like these belong in here for some reason...










I also updated my pics at the front of this thread.


----------



## plymouth71

And don't forget the WHAT IF... The Aero Wars continued... Plymouth had this already in the wind tunnel... Just like the original, mine remains unfinished...












p.s. Thanks Rich for the nose cone and wings...
p.p.s. You got anymore???


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey, you put those to great use! I may have some more, I'll check. 
You have any body parts to trade? Maybe we can complete some cars.


----------



## jamied

Did Aurora, Tyco, or other mfgs make the Petty Olds Ragtop?

jamie










43-Richard Petty Story The full movie is on YT


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I'll be adding the new AW Petty set to my collection...


----------



## plymouth71

I wish I could. No cashola, I'm focusing my efforts on the 1:1 Plymouth. A little worried though if the rumors of a small production run is true. AH WELL. Maybe I'll just sell a few other slots. It's not like I've had time to race anyway.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I didn't know you were a Petty fan?


----------



## torredcuda

Some Mopar fans did build a few recently -


----------



## torredcuda




----------



## torredcuda

http://www.71wingcars.com/page.aspx?id=1


----------



## plymouth71

NTxSlotCars said:


> I didn't know you were a Petty fan?



You do know I bought a 1971 Plymouth Satellite... In Blue... Right?


----------



## jeffaary

I might have a few...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=407080


----------



## Elcaminobill

pshoe64 said:


> Here's some of the ones I have. I need decals for my Superbird. It's an original, but the decals have turned brown and flaked away long ago. Planning on building the early 80's Gran Prix (I made a resin cast a while back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to do a Petty version
> 
> -Paul


Nice Pontaic!
Do you sell your resins?


----------



## pshoe64

Elcaminobill said:


> Nice Pontaic!
> Do you sell your resins?


At this time no, but starting in January, Speed Inc will be back up and casting.
I'll post a notice in the buy/trade forum once I get started again. I'm going to make new molds of all of my originals with a new material that lasts longer and will work under pressure casting. Hopefully that will make better bodies with fewer bad casts. New works will include a long waited 1948 Tucker, a slingshot front engine rail dragster (circa 1970) and an Oldsmobile stocker (1984).

-Paul


----------



## Elcaminobill

Paul, 

Thanks for your reply. A G-body Olds is something I'll look forward to seeing. That was my favorite era of NASCAR. I drive an 83 Monte Carlo SS. Somewhere along the way I picked up a resin body of an SS. It's a descent casting but not as nice as your GP looks. You do good work. 

Prior to the SS I had an 80 Lemans that was sold to a Charlotte shop to be made into a replica of Tim Richmond's race winning Lemans. Any chance a Lemans resin could be in your future plans?

Bill


----------



## pshoe64

Bill,

I'll PM to you some other details, I don't want hijack the thread. 
Thanks for the kudos on the bodies,
-Paul


----------



## Elcaminobill

Some NIB Tycos

Cars that I made for a race in Delaware in the late 80s. Boscov dept. store sponsored the race, and Richard had an autograph session. Notice his autograph on the truck of the middle car. The GP 2+2 is a body that I molded and vacuum formed. The other two, I got from Tommy Heister. I raced the 2+2, my boys, ages 6 & 4 at the time, raced the other two. They've lead a rough life.


Some Tyco Lifelike & Tomys. Richard signed the hood of one Regal.


A potential future Petty car.


----------



## ParkRNDL

figured I'd throw this in here, even though it's nowhere near as comprehensive as what some of you all have...










and i just realized i have a LifeLike Petty car that didn't make the pic... oh well

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff, especially the 27/43 Twinpack...RM


----------

